# Gunmetal dressed in YCB



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2014)

Had to do something to distract me from the auction for a lil bit lol, gun metal Bolt Action dressed in YCB , sanded to 600 n finished w CA . Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## SENC (Feb 28, 2014)

Great looking pen, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice!! I checked the acronyms list and cannot find YCB???? I'm guessing Yellow something burl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2014)

Yellow Cedar Burl aka yellow corn bread


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome tom good looking wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2014)

Bullseye.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2014)

SENC said:


> Great looking pen, Tom!


Thanks! I like this wood . 



Tclem said:


> Awesome tom good looking wood


Thanks ! I almost had more of this until @Kevin gobbled it all up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2014)

That's a sharp looking pen! Could you make me one out of collard greens? I always carry two pens, and greens go good with that yellow corn bread!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks great from here Tom
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Great looking pen. I stashed me some YCB and it may be years before I find something to use it on.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Mar 1, 2014)

It's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice looking pen! I love YCB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

